# Little Imperial Knights House Cadmus Project



## Inquisitor Hein (Apr 9, 2016)

Well..the title says it all.
Some Imperial Knights, painted in the scheme of house Cadmus.
While I managed to complete 12 of those guys in 2014, 2015 turned out to be a lazy year with only 6 new knights.
Future additions will include an Atrapos (built, but not painted), some Admech Knights (all conversions), a "honorary Imperial Knight" Warhound, and some other conversions being shown in due time.

















[Imgur](http://i.imgur.com/KHKJF5g.jpg)


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Great Omnissiah! Those conversions are damn good.
Also, I need to know what, where, how and all the specs for that STC that clearly prints legal currency. 
Soooo, many Knights.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Bonkers.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Fabulous, some amount of plastic/resin crack you got there, the conversions are tastey too!


----------



## Inquisitor Hein (Apr 9, 2016)

Thanks for the replies 
Other conversions are certainly on their way, to be posted in due time (after finishing 4-5 additional Knights, I will probably take some groups shots again).

Until then, there is another (unlike the Warhound COMPLTED) honorary member of my Knight household. He looks a tad angry in the pic, as he was not allowed on the table with the Knights.


----------



## Dark Apostle Marduk (Sep 30, 2015)

Jesus, is that an Imperator??


----------

